# HELP ! Ecran noir et lignes de cde Unix ?



## RAZO (9 Novembre 2004)

Horreur !
Je ne peux plus rebooter un iMac G3 Bleu Bondi.

Sur fond Gris/Noir sont affichées les lignes suivantes:

     Apple iMac Open Firmware n°  ....     etc
     OK
     O  >   
           _

Est-ce grave ??
Que faire pour reprendre la main SVP ! ??????????

Sueurs froides....


----------



## Gaston (9 Novembre 2004)

tu es en open firmware apparemment, jette un oeil ici pour voir les commandes disponibles  (et donc retourner à la normale, espérons )
http://www.gete.net/mac/article.php3?id_article=343


----------



## RAZO (9 Novembre 2004)

Gaston a dit:
			
		

> tu es en open firmware apparemment, jette un oeil ici pour voir les commandes disponibles  (et donc retourner à la normale, espérons )
> http://www.gete.net/mac/article.php3?id_article=343



Excellent, ce site 
Je n'arrive pas à entrer correctement les lignes de commandes conseillées sur ce site pour résoudre ce problème: (en plus, clavier basculé en Qwerty!!)
Je cherche à introduire
         -----------
        reset-nvram
        set-defaults
        reset-all
        ------------
mais en trois lignes c'est impossible. . Les commandes ne sont pas reconnues. Dès le Retour à la ligne, rejet

Quelles sont les bonnes syntaxes et commandes pour introduire ces instructions ??


----------



## Alx (9 Novembre 2004)

As tu essaye avec:

mac-boot

Normalement ca devrait marcher.


----------



## FjRond (10 Novembre 2004)

Il est bon d'avoir une image du clavier _qwerty_:


----------



## RAZO (10 Novembre 2004)

Alx a dit:
			
		

> As tu essaye avec:
> 
> mac-boot
> 
> Normalement ca devrait marcher.



Mais comment ? Comment valider cette ligne de comande ? La touche retour est invalide ..


----------



## RAZO (10 Novembre 2004)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Il est bon d'avoir une image du clavier _qwerty_:


  

Excellent. Merci !


----------



## RAZO (10 Novembre 2004)

Gaston a dit:
			
		

> tu es en open firmware apparemment, jette un oeil ici pour voir les commandes disponibles  (et donc retourner à la normale, espérons )
> http://www.gete.net/mac/article.php3?id_article=343



Le problème a été résolu grâce à l'incontournable et triple zappage de la P-RAM.
Le conflit définitivement réglé par suppression d'un dossier système malencontreusement
greffé sur une partition supérieure à 8 Go.
En effet c'est un ancien iMac Bleu 233 converti en G3 500 Ghz et naturellement UpGradé
en temps utile avec le firmware ad-hoc.

Dans tous les cas de figures, il faut savoir que dans cette situation, les touches de démarrage
suivantes sont totalement inopérantes!
	X - T - Option
Sauf C pour booter un CD*

Pour la bonne syntaxe des commandes  Open Firmware, je reste preneur de tout conseil

MERCI*


----------



## Gaston (13 Novembre 2004)

si la touche retour ne fonctionne pas... peut-être celle du pavé numérique serait-elle un chouilla plus coopérative ?

à essayer


----------



## JemS (26 Décembre 2004)

J ai le meme probleme.

G4 400 Mhtz, je doit lance un "boot" a chaque demarrage... J ai deja essayer a mainte reprises les commandes proposees, mais rien n y fait


----------



## Gaston (27 Décembre 2004)

essaie de débrancher tous tes périphériques au démarrage du mac pour voir...


----------

